# Brewdog...



## Scruffy (22/7/10)

Spoiler...


----------



## WSC (22/7/10)

This is stupid, if it is all about the beer and flavour then drop the stupid packaging gimmick and knock $200 off the price......not cutting edge.......not smart marketing.....just tyring too hard....


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

WSC said:


> ...not cutting edge...


 
I'm not an enormous fan of how this brewery operates (or brews for that matter) but to say that this isn't edgy is pretty nonsensical. If bottling your beer inside dead animals and then further humiliating those animals by dressing them up in black tie doesn't push the boundaries of society's norms then I don't know what might.


----------



## raven19 (22/7/10)

To get the brew to 55% ABV though, that is a noodle scratcher.

Icebock? Distillation? Other? :huh:


----------



## zebba (22/7/10)

Considering there are only 12 bottles being made, the fact we are talking about it means that the marketing has done it's job.

And FTR, I've enjoyed the few brewdog beers I've had. Not interested in this, Sink the Bismark or Tactical Nuclear Penguin though cause for those dollars I can buy a nice scotch :icon_drool2:


WSC said:


> This is stupid, if it is all about the beer and flavour then drop the stupid packaging gimmick and knock $200 off the price......not cutting edge.......not smart marketing.....just tyring too hard....


----------



## WSC (22/7/10)

bum said:


> I'm not an enormous fan of how this brewery operates (or brews for that matter) but to say that this isn't edgy is pretty nonsensical. If bottling your beer inside dead animals and then further humiliating those animals by dressing them up in black tie doesn't push the boundaries of society's norms then I don't know what might.




Ok so maybe it is edgy, but sometimes just because you can do something doesn't mean you should.

From a brand marketing point of view to me this company now cares more about being different than brewing great/interesting beer......


----------



## bkmad (22/7/10)

WSC said:


> Ok so maybe it is edgy, but sometimes just because you can do something doesn't mean you should.
> 
> From a brand marketing point of view to me this company now cares more about being different than brewing great/interesting beer......



Agreed that the marketing is a wank, but they do brew great/interesting beer. To my tastes anyway. I'll never try one of their really strong beers (beer that strong just doesn't appeal to me), but I have tried some of their IPA's, lagers and imperial stouts and they were all excellent.


----------



## zebba (22/7/10)

How is this marketing any different to some other major brands out there? Pepsi? Coke? Apple? FFS, it's beter than the ridiculous "pure blonde" ads, and don't get me started on the Bundy Bear, fking wanker that he is.

They're getting their name out there. Good on them. As well as the gimmicks, they also make some pretty damn nice beers. Why the hell are we holding them to a higher standard than all these other rubbish brands that try and build wanky images?


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (22/7/10)

WSC said:


> Ok so maybe it is edgy, but sometimes just because you can do something doesn't mean you should.
> 
> From a brand marketing point of view to me this company now cares more about being different than brewing great/interesting beer......



Anyone old chump can make good beer, establishing a product is a completely different story. These guys are doing a good job of making Brewdog a household name...


----------



## WSC (22/7/10)

Zebba said:


> How is this marketing any different to some other major brands out there? Pepsi? Coke? Apple? FFS, it's beter than the ridiculous "pure blonde" ads, and don't get me started on the Bundy Bear, fking wanker that he is.
> 
> They're getting their name out there. Good on them. As well as the gimmicks, they also make some pretty damn nice beers. Why the hell are we holding them to a higher standard than all these other rubbish brands that try and build wanky images?



Becasue they are trying to be authentic and brew beer for beer/flavour sake.....anyway it is up to everyone to form their own opinions and support whatever brands you want.


----------



## zebba (22/7/10)

Say what? Have you read the labels on their bottles? Brewdog have always been as much about image as they are about beer.To suggest otherwise is just ignorance.

So I'll ask again - why hold them to a higher standard than other marketers? Their marketing has been incredibly effective, and despite the wankery associated with it (and it IS wankerish, I'm not arguing it's not), I'd say their marketing is far more sincere then "Coca Cola - Always" or "Pure Blonde - From a place much more pure than yours".

I mean, let's actually consider the product. They're making 12 bottles. Clearly they aren't intending a mass market of this and to blow away the competition with volume. They're looking for a collectors market. To say that something like this doesn't appeal to a certain niche market... well, I don't know how anyone could argue that.


----------



## Josh (22/7/10)

bum said:


> I'm not an enormous fan of how this brewery operates (or brews for that matter) but to say that this isn't edgy is pretty nonsensical. If bottling your beer inside dead animals and then further humiliating those animals by dressing them up in black tie doesn't push the boundaries of society's norms then I don't know what might.



:icon_offtopic: I dunno if it's your way with words, or the 4 longnecks of IIPA I've had tonight, but my eyes are watering.

Classic bum.

Back on topic, I actually think it's pretty clever. If souvenir shops can get away with putting boxer shorts and gloves on dead cane toads, then why not? These kind of articles get the brewery's name out there. If I was in a UK bottle shop and saw a more reasonably priced Brew Dog beer, I would probably buy that over something else on the shelf.



If you had a spare 500 burning a hole in your pocket, would you drink it? I suspect it would be a very shrewd investment in breweriana.


----------



## levin_ae92 (22/7/10)

Tactical Nuclear Penguin was the bomb!! Wonder if any of this will make it to Australia! And this marketing approach their taking is clearly working because we are talking about it!


----------



## Tony (22/7/10)

GOLD!

At first i thought it was a chipmunk drinking a bottle then i realised you would have to look the critter in the eye as you drank from the bottle.

A classic case of "we did cause we can" 

And for an earlier question... i believe they give them the eisbock treatment.

If i had the cash......... id get one!


----------



## Mantis (22/7/10)

Well I can only hope that the 12 dickheads that buy them, get rabies from that rodent and we improve the gene pool somewhat <_<


----------



## joshuahardie (23/7/10)

I love it. Got a great laugh around the office this morning.

Anyone got a review of the actual beer


----------



## tipsy (23/7/10)

Tony said:


> At first i thought it was a chipmunk drinking a bottle then i realised you would have to look the critter in the eye as you drank from the bottle.



Hehe, yeah you couldn't decant this one.


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/7/10)

Meh. I really like Brewdog, but this constant "let's get it even higher in %" jusst strikes me as masturbation in its most indulgent kind. I love their beers- the bashash is great and the storm IPA is just fantastic- but this sort of stuff is just silly.


----------



## benny_bjc (23/7/10)

This is ridiculous! This makes me want to stop buying there beers.


----------



## WarmBeer (23/7/10)

It even made it onto the front page of Slashdot.

Beer forums. Nerd forums. No wonder I'm such a hit with the ladies...


----------



## bconnery (23/7/10)

I was reading about this on another forum and one point made by someone about this made me laugh, and also realise a cost I hadn't considered...
People were ranting about the cost and this person basically said that people had to consider that there was about 400 (US) dollars worth of taxidermy there to factor in...


----------



## zebba (23/7/10)

On that show with james may and that other guy driving around britain drinking last night they had a Carlsberg beer claiming to be the most expensive in the world. The guy was saying the bottle alone was worth $50, and justified that by saying the label was designed by some artist


bconnery said:


> I was reading about this on another forum and one point made by someone about this made me laugh, and also realise a cost I hadn't considered...
> People were ranting about the cost and this person basically said that people had to consider that there was about 400 (US) dollars worth of taxidermy there to factor in...


----------



## Muggus (23/7/10)

At 55% I start to wonder where the theorectical limit of freeze distillation actually is. Anyone?

On that note, I'd start looking at high end single malts before even considering purchasing this beer. Sure, they've pushed the envelope probably as far as possible and it's good to see brewers doing that, but they're alienating people in the process. Gotta love their sense of humour though!


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (23/7/10)

The whole country will know about it soon... it's on ninemsn LINKY

Now that is excellent exposure for the company!


----------



## bum (23/7/10)

Maybe for the company but not for the cause. People will think craft beer needs to be "zany" to get noticed because they were right all along and Raw Blonde Virgin Cruisers are the best beer you can buy because they are so 'crisp and clean' that craft beer stuff tastes...yeah, that's the problem, it tastes.


----------



## Scruffy (25/7/10)

Gotta love any clever marketing!


----------



## Scruffy (25/7/10)

forgot to type, carefully considered product placement, shit, i'm tipsy...


----------



## Eater (25/7/10)

I am pretty sure that whilst we sit here and tattle tall tales about a brew company, its not to say that all the other beers they have designed are still progressing along as well. Id say that this push by young brewers to grab some hightlights is a good attempt at keeping the limelight focused on thier product line.
Every beer breweery should have a claim to fame, and the "most expensive most outrageous" badge only serves to further showcase them as am upcoming company to keep an eye on



Having said that it is completely outrageous expense and use of exotic materials :wacko:


----------



## jaycpollard (25/7/10)

i dont have a problem with the label.

its label died of natural causes. and the price you would want something a bit special. it is a bit of a bit of a pissing contest regarding the percentage. but in saying that when i was working at the Copenhagen beer festival this year i got to taste all there beers including the penguin and Bismarck and despite there % they where very drinkable smoother than most spirits.


----------



## King Brown (3/8/10)

I'd imagine it would be less of a beer more of a spirit. I tried some Eisenbahn "Bier Liquer" once which was delicious, being a dark beer as the base it had chocolate/coffee notes and very malty sweet. Not sure what method they used to fortify it though.


----------



## jivesucka (3/8/10)

sounds like an epic waste of money, given the conversion rate to aussie dollars + postage you would be looking at at least $100 for one bottle. and the aforementioned bottle can't exactly be corked and put back in the fridge you have to drink it in one session. and i'm assuming we're talking a standard european 330ml deal here.
kinda reminds me of that $50 belgian beer packaged in a champagne bottle. talk about upper class, opulent, yuppie, or whatever you want to call it. but it's just so expensive.
makes vb, xxxx, tooheys new or even hammer and tongs just that little bit more appealing.


----------



## JestersDarts (3/8/10)

jivesucka said:


> but it's just so expensive.
> makes vb, xxxx, tooheys new or even hammer and tongs just that little bit more appealing.



That is like saying that new XKR Jaguar is just so expensive, and it makes that rusty datsun 120Y look that little bit more appealing.

Ummmm..no.


----------



## white.grant (3/8/10)

jivesucka said:


> sounds like an epic waste of money,




Come on, the taxidermy is worth the price of the bottle alone B)


----------



## petesbrew (3/8/10)

jivesucka said:


> sounds like an epic waste of money, given the conversion rate to aussie dollars + postage you would be looking at at least $100 for one bottle. and the aforementioned bottle can't exactly be corked and put back in the fridge you have to drink it in one session. and i'm assuming we're talking a standard european 330ml deal here.
> kinda reminds me of that $50 belgian beer packaged in a champagne bottle. talk about upper class, opulent, yuppie, or whatever you want to call it. but it's just so expensive.
> makes vb, xxxx, tooheys new or even hammer and tongs just that little bit more appealing.


Mmmm, $50 Belgian beer... there's definitely a point in the imported beer shelf where I look at a price tag and think, "um, I can't afford that".
Still, nothing makes the swill you mentioned appealling.
(well okay, apart from a bloody hot summers day at a mate's place and there's nothing else in the fridge).

Can't afford the dead squirrel beer, but it made me chuckle.


----------



## bum (3/8/10)

jivesucka said:


> sounds like an epic waste of money, given the conversion rate to aussie dollars + postage you would be looking at at least $100 for one bottle.


 
At the risk of seeming pedantic how does 500(+p&h) convert to AU$100? 

Do the real conversion and get ready to rage.


----------



## Hatchy (3/8/10)

bum said:


> At the risk of seeming pedantic how does 500(+p&h) convert to AU$100?
> 
> Do the real conversion and get ready to rage.



Sometimes it's a fine line between pedantic & accurate. I that post was nowhere near the fine line.

I had a 5th of a bottle of bizmark that a mate was generous enough to share. It certainly didn't taste like a 41% beer & was actually quite nice. Having said that, I can't imagine settling in to drink a dozen of them.


----------



## theprotest (5/8/10)

Hi,

Couldn't see reference to this elsewhere on the forums, so I thought I'd post up for you.



> AMSTERDAM (Reuters) A Dutch brewer with a penchant for competition has laid claim to creating the world's strongest brew: a beer that is some 60 percent alcohol by volume.
> 
> "You don't drink it like beer, but like a cocktail -- in a nice whisky or cognac glass," brewer Jan Nijboer told Dutch news agency ANP.
> 
> ...




Strange first post I know, but my friend works at BrewDog so I have taken an interest in the race. That's a heck of a lot of freezing and refreezing!

The thing that really blows BrewDog out of the water on this one, is how cheap this will be! Should easily come in under $100AUD for a bottle....

...hang on, did I just say $100 a stubbie is cheap? What has the world come to!?

Cheers,
Nik


----------



## Bribie G (5/8/10)

I've still got a bottle of Eisenbahn Lust 11% beer I won last year. Cracked the other one at Christmas and it was memorable. I believe they are round the $80 mark but heck, it's 1.5 litres and one bottle totally destroys you :super:


----------



## Scruffy (5/8/10)

Yeah well, me an Bribie brewed a beer that was so strong, it evaporated. So screw you, Nijboer...


----------



## white.grant (5/8/10)

Apparently there is a budget alternative to the stoat

http://www.brewdog.com/blog-article.php?id=344

cheers

grant


----------

